# Online Shopping!!!!!



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

Well its now 2043 and my shopping was ment to be delivered between 6pm-8pm and you guessed it NOTHING!

Im mad!

I started work to today at 4am finished at 1 came home quick shower and straight up to hosp to see my very sick brother. I planned on being in my bed by 8pm for yet another repeat shedule of today! 

I have no dog food no milk and nothing for supper!

I now have to go shopping and wont get to my bed till after 10pm

I called them and was told the store would call me back in 30 mins that was 47 mins ago! 

They have taken the money from my account.............GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR

Any suggestions?


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

What does it say in the small print? if they have breached there terms and conditions i would demand a full or partial refund.


Nikki xx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Oh no, I've shopped on line for about 2 years or so & never had this happen. The only time it was late they rang me to let me know there had been an accident on the main road which was affecting journey times.

I'd complain & hopefully get the shopping for free!


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

Well the shopping has yet to arrive! I called them last night 3 or 4 times and pleaded with them to deliver my shopping! the lady said that the driver is lost but will be doing ALL the deliveries! Mind i had been up since 3am done a full days work and then been to the hosptal all afternoon! I gave up at 2230 and went to bed! My house phone rang at 2340 and it was ASDA tellin me my order wont be delivered tonight and it will be here 1pm sharp today! Im shattered iv had no sleep, my DP is away on a golfing trip, i was working at 4am and still have to go to hospital! 

My dogs have been feed bikkies and pasta cause of this, they have that "im going to call the RSPCA on you mum" look in there eyes

Im totaly gutted and if i was not so tired i would call them and tell them to shove it were the sun dont shine.

You know the worst is they just dont seem to care and have fobbed me off with 2 different stories

1303pm and still waiting 

xx


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Definately complain! I stayed in alllllll day once and kept ringing only to get a delivery 3 days later with no apology! It's npt on, how acan they get lost with the new electronic map things (dunno what they're called  ) Hope it has come by now.

Kay xxx


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

well its finally here just 20 hours late

the lady said sorry to me but the male was to far up himself!

Im getting a refund on the delivery! oh ha ha very funny i got free delivery through a evoucher they sent me! 

Im going to go in and complain to the manager 

And to top it all off they never delivered my coffee! They had me up all night and never delivered my caffine kick.......whats the world coming to me asks!

Oh dogs have let me off and have agreed to leave the rspca out of it! 

Right off to hospital now 

Thank you xx


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

If it was a free delivery then you will make money if they give you money back no? Hope all's alright in the hospital.  

Kay xxx


----------

